# Never Before Seen EPDM System?



## angoved (Sep 28, 2011)

I was looking at a mechanically-attached EPDM roof system and ran into a seam-system I have never seen before. The roof system consists of plywood deck, 3" EPS, 1.5" ISO and 60-mil EPDM LS-FR. The seams consists of something like a hat channel on top of the insulation fastend to the deck. A bead of sealant is placed between the membrane laps in the seam and then a cap is fastened through the seam to the hat channel. No seam tape or glue in the seams. Pictures can be seen in the link below. Anyone know what this is? When was this used? What do I call it?

http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/angoved/5x7in.jpg

Thanks


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Thats a Good Year PE rail. Thats used to fasten the EPDM down in the field? I have never seen it in the field membrane but it was used in the wall flashing as the RTS strip. How old of roof? Good Year sold of to Carlise years ago and they stopped using that rail.


----------



## angoved (Sep 28, 2011)

1985gt said:


> Thats a Good Year PE rail. Thats used to fasten the EPDM down in the field? I have never seen it in the field membrane but it was used in the wall flashing as the RTS strip. How old of roof? Good Year sold of to Carlise years ago and they stopped using that rail.


Ya they used it in all field seams and at wall flashings and where the saddles meet the field of the roof. Do you know what the "PE" stands for? Or a generic term for what this type of system is called? Im trying to find info about it online but not having any luck.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

I've seen similar, but the fixation/anchor bar is covered with a strip of membrane. It helps reduce sideways pressure on the fasteners when the membrane balloons.

Mechanically attached EPDM with clamp bar? Batten Strip?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I can not find any more info about it. Even our books just simply call it P.E. Rail. Although I cant find an installer manual only a sales manual. As far as what to call it, I would call it a mechanically fastened roof system  Almost makes me wonder if someone thought up this good idea and reused this P.E. Rail. How old of membrane? It seems to be a really bad idea to do this in a field. I guess not seems it is a real bad idea.


----------



## RooferJim (Oct 20, 2008)

There certainly were some strange systems back then, anyone remember "plate bonded" ? There were also some odd ball brands of EPDM like Benoit,Plymouth,General Tire, Syenergy,Sta-Fast just to name a few. I think I may actually have an old Goodyear tech binder in my collection. Ill check just for the Hell of it.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow. I've never seen that before. Who ever thought of this system was the opposite of a genius, probably an engineer who had never been on a roof before. Puncturing THROUGH your water proofing membrane?! What?


----------



## tumpline (Oct 29, 2008)

We installed quite a few of those Goodyear roofs in the late 80's. 

But never have, or seen it installed in the field, only perimeter flashing and around curbs.

Had plenty of repair work afterwards stripping in areas where they failed miserably.

I have pictures somewhere where the membrane shrank so much it actually ripped the bar clean off the walls.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

tumpline said:


> We installed quite a few of those Goodyear roofs in the late 80's.
> 
> But never have, or seen it installed in the field, only perimeter flashing and around curbs.
> 
> ...


Still alot of these types of roofs here. Yes i was a bad bad idea. Another one of those good in theory type of systems.


----------



## RoofingDave (Jan 16, 2012)

Isnt that just like a termination bar for when you have Seams and joins?

I would use a flat termination bar and use a batten cover strip over it like you do with EPDM Roofing...

http://www.roofingwarehouse.co.uk/

This place sells what i mean...


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah a anchor bar would be a better way to go. /shrug


----------

